

What programming languages have you used this year? #code2011 - deadprogram
http://code2011.hybridgroup.com/
What programming languages have you used this year? Find out what other people are saying on Twitter #code2011 with our handy mini-site
======
Badkangar00
Unrealscript, Java, javascript, F#, C#, C++, some mel-script,

------
IbJacked
The auto-page-refreshing is annoying!

------
dfischer
Heroku down...

~~~
cleverjake
working fine for me

~~~
dfischer
Back up now!

